# Aust. Performing Tumbler - Colour Query



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

The attached pictures show a young cock bird. It's not a colour that I can show but it looks like it will be a nice bird, it stands well. I have included pictures of the parents. I was wondering if the flecking in the tail may be a clue. I need a yellow cock for the hen to breed more dilute kites and yellows. Not sure what the cock maybe carrying and its effect on young ones. I don't think I will use him, I need to get another yellow cock. The pictures have captions.

John

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2090


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They look red to me but it really looks somewhere in between. What I would think is ash red based. That's why the flecking is there in the bird (split for blue). The deeper red is probably blue based.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Logan,

So would this young bird be a dilute recessive red, ash red split for blue? I put his cock with a t-checker hen on the pigeon calculator. The young came up as silver t-checkers, blue t-checkers, ash yellow t-checker and ash red t-checkers. Am I seeing this correctly? This would be pretty good.

John


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Your welcome, Well you would get both ash red and blue offspring in both sexes I believe. If the hen is not dilute all the dilute offsprings would be hens. As far as pattern I would expect t pattern but since your dealing with recessive red or yellow you can't know the pattern for sure. Could be dealing with birds carrying two different patterns. You could always get other modifiers like kite. That being said that hen is really a dilute kite? I guess since kite can vary from really bronze to really black so could a diluted forum. Being the cock is red or yellow would richin the offsprings that are kite. I plan to start a line of dilute kites soon enough. Probably would work kite and dilute kite separately.Always need to be carefully with dilute it can quickly take over.


----------

